# Who regrets their Morris Chair build?



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It seems that everyone who builds one is happy with whatever they build and the plans. I've been accumulating plans and am ramping up to build one for myself. All the plans seem good but I'm looking at 3 specifically, Woodsmith, Bob Lang's for Pop Wood, and Woodcraft designed by a guy named Lohr. Bob Lang's seems to be the most original. The Woodcraft plan is the most attractive to me but it has a complicated seat with springs. The Woodsmith plan has all those little stiles and I don't want that.

Has anyone built one and not been satisfied with it? If so, which version was it? (You can PM me if you don't want to say in public.) And if you built one and love it I'd like to hear that too along with which version. 
Thanks.

Bonus question, does anyone see an issue with making the back slats straight instead of curved? I read a post from a guy who has built them both ways and he says there is no difference in comfort but the curved slats take way more time and unless the cushion is curved, it can look funny.

Here is the Woodcraft chair.










Bob Lang










Woodsmith


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

The one I built has continuously curved arm rests. I think they look better than the angled ones in the designs you posted. I made them using a form and bent laminations. I definitely favor real through tenons. I can't find the plan and can't remember the supplier but here it is.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The Stickley #369 is the one I built. I used the Bob Lang plans as a guide and I love it.

I went with the curved back slats, and I think you should give it a try. They're not that hard if you start with 8/4 stock. Cut the tenons first, then bandsaw the curves and sand them smooth.

It looks really nice with a classic leather cushion.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

nice chairs. I kind of like the Lang chair myself. Looks real inviting and comfy

A little side note: I had a similar chair for a while. After sitting in it for a month or so in the evenings, I started to develop a musculoskeletal repetitive stress thing in my shoulder from resting my arm on the arm of the chair. Once I figured out it was the chair arm that was causing my problem with the shoulder, I quit sitting in it and the problem went away.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I really like the look of the ones they have at Disney's Grand california hotel, they are more a Greene and Greene style, somewhat like the Stickley Pasadena Bungalow line but different. The legs get thicker at the bottom and some other tapers that add interest. Haven't been able to find much info on them, would like to make one like that someday. I prefer that style over the craftsman style.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The chair I have now has too tall arms which bug my shoulders and elbows so I know exactly what you mean Mike.
Nice chair Art, is that side design custom? I haven't seen one like it. Seems like curved arms are the new hotness.

Here is a Morris-like chair owned by C. Schwarz. He posted plans for it. Bit of Prairie style, I like it actually.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm SMP I naturally had to go look for pictures of the chairs at that disney resort. I saw a lot that looked to be Morris style rockers. You'll want to zoom in but is it safe to say these are the ones? They certainly look comfy


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Well I have never built one, but interested. 
I purchased the Wood Whisperer guild plans because I liked the design (curved arm rests) and frankly could use a little guidance along the way. Could be another option for you if you like his take on the design.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm also interested in building one, and I've seen one that had the curved arms and really like that approach. In looking at the three photos in the first post, it almost looks to me like the Woodcraft chair favors the G&G designs.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Confession of a lazy woodworker- I bought a Stickley Morris chair recliner (mostly for the recliner part) and I somewhat regret that I did that rather than make my own. At some point I'd like to make one but I would need a place to put it.

Stickley now has a G&G version that is very nice.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm just starting a build of two chairs now - just milled all 8 legs the other night.

I found one I liked on Google, but there were no plans. Had to figure it out myself (sketchup saved me here). I have no idea how high the arms will be when done, but now you all have got me worried.










I'm planning on bent laminations for both the arms and the back slats. I like the curved arms to the angled arms, but that seems to be a personal preference.

I will be documenting the build on my YouTube channel. The first video of planning and prep should be up next week. I've got it half edited now.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

My chair isn't really "my" chair, it's a reproduction of a Gustav Stickley chair. There are numerous examples of Morris chairs from the early 20th century, as well as more recent adaptations. This is my favorite.

I make the backrest curves as bent laminations and I can't image straight rails across the back being comfortable. One of the appeals to me of this chair is that the tricky parts are subtle, like the lower rail on the sides that angles down from front to back about 2 degrees.

It's interesting that this topic popped up this morning. I'm teaching a class at Marc Adams on building this chair in April, and I got online this morning to avoid finishing up my drawings and handouts for the class. I'm not sure if the class is sold out or not at this point-check with the school if you're interested. I have large format printed plans available for this chair and will have a pdf download set of plans available soon.

The best thing about building this chair is that it is a great reward for your effort. But be prepared to build a second one if you don't want to share yours.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I built two of these sets. From Wood Mag plans.









The bent arms required a laminated MDF form. The arms are three 3/8 thick pieces laminated over the form.

They are very comfortable.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

check with LJ AandCstyle he specializes in this kind of furniture im sure he would be willing to share some tips on this.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

> I m just starting a build of two chairs now - just milled all 8 legs the other night.
> 
> I found one I liked on Google, but there were no plans. Had to figure it out myself (sketchup saved me here). I have no idea how high the arms will be when done, but now you all have got me worried.
> 
> ...


Very interesting design - a modern take on a classic - I think I like it. If it was a singles species I think I'd really dig it


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Hmm SMP I naturally had to go look for pictures of the chairs at that disney resort. I saw a lot that looked to be Morris style rockers. You ll want to zoom in but is it safe to say these are the ones? They certainly look comfy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly. The main lobby has a mix of mission, arts and crafts, and G&G stuff, but there are 2 chairs in particular in the hallway leading to Downtown Disney that are different than the rest, which I really like. The legs have an appearance as if they were made of wax and melted, allowing the center part to get narrower and the bottoms larger, but 3 dimensionally. Here are a few that have somewhat similar lines, all nice as well, but still not the same as what I am talking about:



















http://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/331281


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting and I appreciate all the pictures. I finished a Maloof Rocker and may build one of these.

The chair looks low to the ground and wonder how easy for an older person to get up out of.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Another important aspect is the upholstery. Very tempting to sub it out but I imagine the cost will make my wallet shrink up and cry.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - Tony1212


That is a nice looking chair.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Very interesting design - a modern take on a classic - I think I like it. If it was a singles species I think I d really dig it
> 
> - avsmusic1


Funny, because it was the combination of walnut and cherry that attracted me to it in the first place. None of the standard QSWO chairs got me excited.

I don't like the upholstery in the picture I posted. I will probably use a dark burgundy vinyl. And I will attempt to do it myself. I know, why cheap out with vinyl after spending $1,200 on walnut and cherry? But I doubt I will ever live without at least two dogs in the house. I've seen leather upholstery in houses with dogs. Real leather is just too expensive to replace that often.


----------



## woodetal (Jan 9, 2019)

I am a fan of the Stickley spindle side with the bow back. I have built two with the flat back and there is really no difference in comfort to me. Upholstery options abound. All mine were in cloth similar to the style of the day. I have one that went the horsehair/psuedo box spring cushion and others foam and simple support. No doubt the bow back take more time as do the spindle sides. A flat back, flat arm chair can be built in a weekend once you have all the jigs set for the arms. I have all the forms for the curved bow back and rocker legs.








After the first build I opened up the frame for a wider chair, and made longer legs and a deeper chair to fit my 6'4" frame. I like anything that is G&G, Stickley, Prairie, some more than others.








I have many tables, bed and lamps that are in the Stickley style. No regrets…..!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice. Does anyone use their adjustable back?


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

> Nice. Does anyone use their adjustable back?
> 
> - Woodknack


I always wondered this too


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Nice. Does anyone use their adjustable back?
> 
> - Woodknack


I haven't finished mine yet, but I figured I would play around with it at the beginning until I found a position that was most comfortable. At that point, it would be a "set it and forget it" type of thing and I'd rarely - if ever - touch it again.


----------



## LegendInMyOwnMind (Apr 27, 2011)

My son is building me one of the Woodsmith plan chairs. Best part is I'm "helping".


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

About 15 years ago I built a pair of Morris Chairs. I don't recall which plans I used, but they are very comfortable. The thing I remember most was that the wood for the chairs and stools cost me about $100, but the leather upholstery set me back $1400.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I built the Onken Morris chair.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> I m just starting a build of two chairs now - just milled all 8 legs the other night.
> 
> I found one I liked on Google, but there were no plans. Had to figure it out myself (sketchup saved me here). I have no idea how high the arms will be when done, but now you all have got me worried.
> 
> ...


I had forgotten about this thread. To close the loop, here are some finished pics:


----------

